# Skins for mods



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/5/18)

Instagram is flooded with images of regular mods with some pretty cool skins on them. Recently saw @Sickboy77 drag with cool skins. Honestly if I had those skins I would have never let go of my drag. And then this beautiful skin for a aspire breeze. Any ideas how I can get one or may be make one for cheap ??


----------



## Humbolt (25/5/18)

Someone asked a similar question in the week, but they had a really limited selection. I've used jwraps before and wasn't disappointed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/5/18)

Humbolt said:


> Someone asked a similar question in the week, but they had a really limited selection. I've used jwraps before and wasn't disappointed.


How much time did it take to reach ??


----------



## Humbolt (25/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> How much time did it take to reach ??


not too long, about 2 - 3 weeks


----------



## Nailedit77 (26/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Instagram is flooded with images of regular mods with some pretty cool skins on them. Recently saw @Sickboy77 drag with cool skins. Honestly if I had those skins I would have never let go of my drag. And then this beautiful skin for a aspire breeze. Any ideas how I can get one or may be make one for cheap ??
> View attachment 133091


www.vaping-mad.com make the best local skins, give them a try

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/5/18)

is there a way we can get this locally ??? I mean can we make them if we have the right measurements ???


----------



## Silver (26/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> is there a way we can get this locally ??? I mean can we make them if we have the right measurements ???



Hi @Faiyaz Cheulkar , Vaping Mad is local, they are based in Midrand, Gauteng


----------

